# Forms for curved concrete



## stadry

whatever bends w/o breaking - 1 x 4's, masonite stripe, reuseable plastic ( eBay ) - don't forget stakes to hold the forms in place :thumbsup:

for landscape curbing, you may want to score contraction jnts on a regular length otherwise the conc'll crack on its own,,, scored jnts look much better


----------



## mako1

We usually use Masonite.


----------



## funflyer

Masonite?, I found MDF bender board in 96" lengths but hoping to use something 16 to 20 feet and more reusable.


----------



## mako1

MDF does not play well with water.I buy 4X8 sheets of Masonite and rip them to width.Use plenty of 1 X 2 wood stakes and splice the Masonite at the stakes.
Actually Masonite does not play well with water but holds up well for curved form work and bends easily and uniform.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...0-155-in-x-47-7-in-x-95-7-in-832780/202404545


----------



## de-nagorg

Get yourself some 1/8 inch steel by 6 inch high by any length you find at a re-cycle yard.

Have tabs welded on one side of it to drive stakes through, about every 3-4 feet apart.

1/2 inch re-bar in 18 inch lengths is great for staking. 

Use form release oil on the face to get it to be released easy. 

Very durable, and will flex for most curved areas. And can be re-used again and again, then re-cycled after you are done.


ED


----------



## mako1

Good luck on finding 1/8 x 6" at a recycling yard .What would welding the tabs on in cost?Welding shops in this area are $60-$90 per hour.
Seems a little extreme for a one time deal.You'll get about 340 dollars per ton selling it in this area.


----------



## de-nagorg

Markets differ greatly from region to region, flyer posts from Aridzona, not Illinois. 

And the recycling centers here in Wyoming are different from both. The one here will sell you a 4 x 12 foot sheet, and only charge a $1, per cut to shear it into 6 inch pieces. 

I recently bought a 4x8 x 1/2 inch thick sheet for around $125.00. 

I agree that the cost might be more than someone wants to pay, but the probability of getting the results they want with Masonite, MDF, or other water absorbers is so poor that I prefer to "DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME". 

Many high schools have a welding class, the work is free if you supply the materials. 

And many people have their own welding equipment, or access to friends that do.

It was just a suggestion, and I am not trying to start a war over something as trivial as an opinion.


ED


----------



## mako1

Why would you think I was trying to "start a war" by offering my opinion?I suggested Masonite and not MDF.I and many other pros have used Masonite for curved forms for many years having successful results.I recommended against mdf.
You're suggestion of "DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME." suggests that you're way is the only way and is definetly not.


----------



## jomama45

We have a few sets of commercially made plastic forms with slide in wedge pockets, but for the odd situations that we need something else, we often use hardboard siding, which comes in 16' length, 12' high, 1/2" thick. We just rip it down to the height we need. For shorter, tighter radiuses, 1/8" or 1/4" Masonite will work better..............


----------



## jomama45

mako1 said:


> Seems a little extreme for a one time deal.You'll get about 340 dollars per ton selling it in this area.


Where do you take scrap mild steel for $340 a ton?????


----------



## funflyer

Went looking today and found what I think will work well. Fiber cement lap siding in 12 foot lengths. It's about 3/8" thick, bends easily to a 20' radius (any more and it might snap) and the curve is smooth and strong so it won't require a ton of stakes. Only problem is it's 8" tall so it will need to be ripped down to a usable height. Best part is it's only about 9 bucks.


----------



## stadry

we bought some of those, too, jo - work fine :thumbsup:


----------

